# Valinnan Toisto



## minicooper

Anyone knows of what language are the following words and what they mean?

TOIMINTO
VALINNAN TOISTO
LINJA
KAIUTIN


----------



## Little_Little

Hello!

I really don't know what language it is, but could it be Finnish maybe?

Try to find out if it's finnish...!!!

 Little_Little​


----------



## Hakro

TOIMINTO = function
 VALINNAN TOISTO = playback of the choice (more context needed!)
 LINJA = line
 KAIUTIN = loudspeaker


----------



## minicooper

Thanks Hakro
You're the best......  

And thanks my "Little" spanish friend!
Welcome to the forum


----------

